# Cwc Chronograph



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Recieved this used CWC Chronograph today. It's a big chunk of a tool! Its seems like the big seconds hand is used by the Chronograph and the seconds sub dial is used by the watch, is this usual?

Apologies for the poor photograph, not very good light today!


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

I like that andy, and i think that is the norm set up,

paul


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Cheers, if I put my ear to it it seems to "tick" faster than any other mechanical watch in my collection, anyone know what the beat rate is of the Valjoux 7765?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's 28,000 bph

BTW Nice watch


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice watch Andy - I like that a lot, it has a nice clean look.


----------



## Deptfordboy (Oct 27, 2006)

Indeed, very tasty :drool:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Love the dial layout, cracking watch :yes:


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Some more photos:

[IMG alt="3953150698_5031015b43.jpg...ickr.com/2473/3953150698_5031015b43.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="3952373699_8f13e3d0de.jpg...ickr.com/2624/3952373699_8f13e3d0de.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG alt="3952373305_163ecbc0ba.jpg...ickr.com/3519/3952373305_163ecbc0ba.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

I have now sold this watch and bought a new CWC quartz chronograph. Some people might think im mad for doing so, but it makes several improvements over this watch including a new dial design and much higher accuracy (not that -9 seconds a day was bad for a mechanical watch). I might post a proper review of the quartz at some point.


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

Here's what my new 12hr Quartz Chronograph looks like:










Ronda startech 5030.D 13 jewels gilt quartz movement. Battery life 54 months (Renata 395). Tritium painted hands and markers. Swiss made. Screw back. 20mm Grey Nato strap.


----------



## andyft21 (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice watch Andy, although I very much liked the Valjoux 7765 model, nice simple clean dial.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I actually prefer the quartz model, I found the 7765 dial unbalanced


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Beautiful watch !

Engi


----------



## diddy (Jun 18, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I actually prefer the quartz model, I found the 7765 dial unbalanced


+ 1


----------



## Alexm (Jul 30, 2009)

ugly


----------



## Andy the Squirrel (Aug 16, 2009)

The quartz is symmetrical and accurate, but I do miss the smooth sweeping hands and extra chunkiness of the mechanical!


----------

